# Plan to install ES minis in CK style Suburban



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

I have wrapped my mind around trying to install some ES mini's in my 1997 Suburban and started mocking them up and noticed how much the heater box on the passenger side really gets in the way of pushing the horns back far enough to be a feasible install. I wanted to see if anyone else has done an install in this vehicle before and how they may have overcome the heater box. I have already removed the rubber boot that blocks out the sound from it and it still seems too shallow.

FYI, I started this project with USD full size roto's and ended up installing them in my elantra instead. I am really up for trying pretty much anything short of removing my blower motor because I need heat/ac. I've thought of cutting in to the side panel and trying to stuff the horn in to it, but i'd like to see other ideas first.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

This has been done and it requires mods to the air box, according to Matt Borgardt who has done a few you should be able to heat up the casing and push the horn into it enough to put in its proper place with the PRO MH 

Eric


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Eric Stevens said:


> This has been done and it requires mods to the air box, according to Matt Borgardt who has done a few you should be able to heat up the casing and push the horn into it enough to put in its proper place with the PRO MH
> 
> Eric


While I don't doubt that this is easier said than done I am assuming this would be the heater core box we are speaking about? Wouldn't this set the horn closer to the center of the vehicle even though we usually want to install as close to the outside and as deep as possible? I am willing to toss depth to the side for now being it's not as feasible as I thought it would be, but I'd like to at least match the horns mouth to under my dash like you said.

Any chance there were some pics of the install in question for reference? I am searching for this person as I hit submit.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

backyardinstallers.com Matt has a lot of install photos there.

In a large truck or SUV such as your you dont want far left and right. Center of horn centered on your outside knee is a general rule.

Eric


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Awesome, I never read that about the center of outside knee thing. That's great info. Thanks!


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

I had the same issue when installing my full size horns in my jeep xj , I also wanted to keep my heater . Heat gun ideal popped up in my mind so I ran with it , the heat gun worked well but before you get started web search what your heater box looks like from the inside that will give you a good ideal what's behind the area that you are heating up.plus you can judge how much you can push in , in my case the area I needed clearance was right in front of the heater core (little metal radiator ) so I was only able to gain .750 deep by 2.00 wide indent but hay every inch counts , I heated the area with my heat gun on high ( heat guns vary mine worked best on high) I worked the area till It just started to become flexible and with the horn I pressed it in place that way the horn body made the clearance needed . Be careful not to over heat the area because you can blow threw the plastic and will leave you with a big hole and a leaking heater/ac box .making clearance using the heat gun on the heater box wasn't hard to do and if you can get the clearance you need go for it


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Good thing is I've actually seen the inside of my heater core reservoir so I have a slight idea. My reluctance has been what has kept me from doing anything because I always thought we wanted wide as possible until I was corrected. I feel like this weekend I will tackle this no problem now since I know differently now. Only other thing in my way is obd port and that's cake. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Couple updates at least. I did start the install and plan to do a little more this weekend. Heating the heater core box to the melting point and pushing the body in place is easier said than done when by yourself.


----------



## GONZO151 (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking good, if you are having a hard time heating and pushing the horn In place befor the plastic begins to harded back up just use a pice of scrap wood that you can hold and Make clearance with it , once you know we're you need clearance it will be less of a pain to heat and push at the same time without having to use the horn as tool for making the indent , Your lucky you have plenty of room to work around in. I use to have a suburban man I miss it , I'm 6.3 270 lbs and 44 yrs old I don't bend like I use to, and working under my jeep xj dash is no picnic but it's a labor of love LoL ...good luck keep us updated


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Stepping back and looking it still feels like it needs another 1/2" or so before I'm happy. I will take your advice since I feel I always need to be extra careful working with a heat gun alone cause my yard is filled with dry pine needles and I can't just set it down in between heating and pushing with the horn. There should be some more updates this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Forgive my late response, but between work and building for SPL shows I just have put this install on the back burner. 

Well, I blew through the heater core because I was never happy with how far the horn set in front of the dash because I couldn't open the glove box properly so I kept heating and pushing. Finally I went ahead and brought out the dremel and marked and cut exactly what I needed. I will likely take them back out later and go ahead and fiberglass the heater core back closed since I have some mat, resin, and chop. 

Anyways, on to the pics cause that's what most people like seeing anyhow.




























1 of those times where i'd say the extra long ears on them don't bother me at all.

So, I originally had ID Cxs 64's and was going to do away with the xs28's and run the mid only with my horns, but after further thought I was thinking to use my old USD audio midbass drivers that came with my USD set as they are more of a midbass vs midrange. This frees up the set so that I can sell them or use them for something else I guess.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

how does it sound?im waiting to hear back from eric and am patiently but anxiously waiting to order mine from him to put in my xb


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> how does it sound?im waiting to hear back from eric and am patiently but anxiously waiting to order mine from him to put in my xb


Quite honestly I haven't hooked them up yet because I had a friend helping and had to leave early. I told him I'd wait to hook them up cause he wants to be here with me because he has never tuned horns/mids before so I am giving him a free tutorial since he's going to be running an 80prs as well. That and I'm still tossing around the idea of using my ID's or my USD's for mid.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

nadcicle said:


> Quite honestly I haven't hooked them up yet because I had a friend helping and had to leave early. I told him I'd wait to hook them up cause he wants to be here with me because he has never tuned horns/mids before so I am giving him a free tutorial since he's going to be running an 80prs as well. That and I'm still tossing around the idea of using my ID's or my USD's for mid.


ok well please keep us informed,


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> ok well please keep us informed,


Even if he doesn't make it tomorrow they will be hooked up and playing. Will update then.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, they're in and sounding good. 

Tuning will never be done so I made it ok for now and will be adjusting more later. Ended up going with my USD's and glad I did.I enjoy how much warmer they sound in the lower range vs the tight punchiness of the ID's.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

nadcicle said:


> Well, they're in and sounding good.
> 
> Tuning will never be done so I made it ok for now and will be adjusting more later. Ended up going with my USD's and glad I did.I enjoy how much warmer they sound in the lower range vs the tight punchiness of the ID's.


sweet


----------

